# What did I get myself into: coming home with 2 Ariens



## ashwinearl (Sep 8, 2014)

Me oh my, what did I get myself into? I'll be picking up these Ariens this weekend. I am totally new to snowblowers and got the bug to fix up an older one rather than go new. 

I got both for $100, and I will pay about $35 to get them picked up/delivered. One runs, the other doesn't. It starts with gas in the spark plug, but isn't getting gas. Both have been sitting awhile and have issues with the electric starter switches. The woman's husband past away 2 years ago and she will be moving and wanted them gone.

1st is model# 10m6d 048401. The engine model # is h-601500jg. I was able to start this one and run through the gears. The engine felt rough, but I don't know much about engines or blowers...yet

The second is model #924040 serial # 004384 with the big wheels and 8Hp engine. This is the one that isn't getting gas, and is leaking some also.

I figured since I had to pay someone to help me pick them up/deliver the price for both was the same for one. My intent is to get the non-running one going and then decide which one to keep and which one to sell in the hopes of getting what I paid for both out.

I have an air compressor, paint gun, angle grinder, some modest mechanical ability and determination. There is also a new-in-the-box predator 212cc engine on craiglist here for $75 that I am highly considering. In the end I need one well running machine to get me through Central New York winter.

Of the two, which one would you keep? I am a little partial to the 10m6d with the tear drop bucket and I think it was made the year I was born: 1968

I just hope that they just need some TLC and there aren't some real gotcha's in either.

I'm thankful for those who have already helped and just warning that I'll be asking for lots of advice.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I see you got bitten by the bug. Don',t feel bad lots of the guys in here havbe more then one machine. I have four but there are others who have whole fleets of blowers. As to which one to keep..... Ya know you're going to keep both of them.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

As CONFUCIUS says it is better to have 2 snow blowers than none at all.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello ashwinearl, welcome to *SBF!!* suffering from mss already I see


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

The Earlier Machine will take the predator swap without too much trouble. You won't have to do Chute Crank Mods. You might have to put Longer Engine Mounting Bolts in. I use a similar machine w/new engine. Add a Tall Chute Mod and impeller seal, and that will be Great!


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Sounds to me like they both could use a carb cleaning.. Both machines are great and it doesn't sound like you need to do an engine swap. You can probably fix them both for less than the cost of the Predator. I would keep both, but if I had to sell 1 I'd flip a coin, because you can't go wrong with either one. Nice score!!


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello ashwinearl, welcome to *SBF!!* suffering from mss already I see


Geez, I know what you are saying. All I hear from the wife is " No, you don't need another snowblower!" But when the super deals come along she just says " I guess you could have worse habits"  Welcome ashwinearl! On another point Menards pickup truck rental is around $30 for an hour. A good option to get a "baby" home to its nest.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome to the Board- Welcome to the 2+ club (2 snowblowers + now 2 of everything else that has a gas motor!) I started to get up too 7-8 chainsaws and don't even cut wood or burn it.. I'm back down to 2 though now. it's addicting, but the folks here will help you (or your wife) find reason to have more than one. Most everyone here does. Geno


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

welcome

you have a good eye and great beginner's luck- get the bigger 8HP one going, keep the smaller one as a spare or sell it. easy decision there

you also got a smokin' bargain on the price. 

DON'T repower either of them with a Chinese predator engine. the Chinese engine is crap. you have 2 vintage made in USA collectible machines there, right down to the nuts and bolts. keep them all original. Chinese made anything does not get saved, it gets scrapped. had your machines been made in China 40 years ago, they'd be long gone and melted down into a refrigerator or washing machine by now

the reason they are still even there to buy, is they were made during the heyday of USA manufacturing boom and cheap energy, and the pedigree is of the highest quality. it was a time we will not see again anytime soon, if at all- so in that respect they are a relic of the past and a historical artifact

vintage made in USA is becoming the next hot trend. look at what a simple glove compartment door sells for on Ebay, from an old American car- get my drift ? $274

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1969-Pontiac-Lemans-Tempest-GTO-Original-Glove-Box-Door-Nice-Original-GM-SWEET-/351155252748?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=JOGdjW4jU%252FsVYCzrItGqhGQaf%252FQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

the 8HP will do everything you ask it to do. the time will come for these vintage snowblowers, their asking prices are going to climb up. like a pedigree dog, don't bastardize the line with non-original parts, if you can help it


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Those are a couple of great ones you picked up there. I would go for the older one myself, but like the others said, why not keep both! Would like to see some more pics once you get them home and cleaned up. Parts are avail all over the place including eBay for those babies if your patient. And guys here are always more than willing to help if you run into some problems. Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

I did the Predator swap last year on my 1968 10M6D, if you decide to go that route, I can advise on the specifics. I posted a few pics of the chute crank, it will go without modification but the fit was snug so I lowered the crank.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd try to get the carb issue fixed before making a swap. Might be only a 15minute good cleaning. I got the same 8hp in shed as my spare.. It took only a good cleaning effort on carb and it runs on one or two pulls now. I don't know if ya or na on replacing motor but give the old girl a good effort before swapping motor. I agree with GWB on keeping original if can. The old Ariens are becoming or are their own spot in the history as the great survivors.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

If Originality is a Big Deal for You, Don't do an Engine Swap. Simple as that. I have a Large Stable of some 25-30 Ariens Machines, and My Personal Favorite is a 1965 w/Tall Chute, Impeller Seal, and 5.5hp OHV Tecumseh. It Throws Great, and Works Better than it When it Was Factory New.
I Personally Do NOT Care about Originality Unless it's a REALLY MINT Machine. Otherwise, it's just Another one of the Millions of Snowblowers Produced by Ariens.
The Original Engine in my 55 Chevy Convertible has Gone the Way of the Dodo, and now has a Modern Fuel Injected V8, which Could very well be Hecho in Mexico, I don't Know OR Care, But it will Run Circles around anything the Factory Produced that Year. Original or Modified, Your Choice, it's Your Machine. 
My Opinions are Based on Hands-On Experience.


----------

